# New Updated PICS...!



## chucai (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi guys... now the extetior is all done. Indstead of the broken Nismo bonnet, i got this sunline bonnet. The dealer is willing to swap and refund the balance..! hahah aat last..  no waiting for my engine modes. And the Top secret front difusser also fitted this time! :thumbsup: 


http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/7094/titaniumexhaustle7.jpg
ARC full Titanium exhaust​

http://img342.imageshack.us/img342/5766/allonnx0.jpg

http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/9813/enginewj8.jpg


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

looks great dude


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

simply awesome,when i look at your car,i cant wait to get mine in 9 days:smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome car, nice pic


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks nice R34 mate

more pic's PLZ

just keep up


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Thats a stunning car....


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: do you want to sell it lol????

thats just the car im looking for! luv white R34 GTR's


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

very good looking car mate, used to hate those z-tune front guards, now they are growing on me the more i see them. good work!


----------



## secret_88 (Oct 16, 2006)

Mean looking GTR!! Nice color too....=)


----------



## chucai (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks guys.....  more pics will be posted soon...as car now going into garage for intercoller and pfc d-jetro with pro-commander


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

looks lovely! wish i had kept mine white now!


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

stunning.....simply stunning


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Thats one mean looking car :smokin:


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

Amazing car .. any more pics ??


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Chucai that looks awsome, post some more pics please for the pron . . .:smokin:


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

awesome car. Looks very tidy.

Blue32


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Dam that is sexy


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

black bonnet on white is bold and beautiful
awsome 
do you think it would just look as nice on a white r32 gtr

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...e/dsc00006.jpg


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

sorry
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g188/unclebuckck/Skyline/DSC00006.jpg


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

wow ... amazing R34

any more pics ?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

The R34 works for me :thumbsup:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

jawdroppingly nice!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

stunning mate


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Shiny and bright.

Nice car. Very nice car.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Stunning.....everything about the car looks just right which is rare :smokin:


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

So hot!!! How loud is the titanium exhaust out of curiosity?


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

That looks sweet , great work.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow.... very nice


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

R32 FLOYD said:


> sorry
> http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g188/unclebuckck/Skyline/DSC00006.jpg


Those wheels look seriously wrong, what offset are they? ET40?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

simply stunning, beautiful, perfect.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

The epitome of how a well modified R34 GTR should look, IMO.:thumbsup:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Very nice. The Z-tune pieces set it off..


----------

